# Dogs used for protection



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you guys use your dogs for protection and if so, if you could share any information about it. ANYTHING. What you use them for, how you train them...Im just really curious about it honestly. THANKS


----------



## rawhide (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a 2 year old dog I am starting to train in personal protection.He is very advanced in his obedience work ,naturally protective,and handles like a Cadillac.I'll let ya know how it works out.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't think this breed is best used for protection work , I think there are better breeds who are bred for that purpose out there.Having said that I think if someone broke in when we were home or came after me while out walking they would do what most any breed of dog would do and protect there family. Now if someone broke in while we weren't home I think they would great them at the door tail wagging. hopefully being this breed LOL it would be enough to scare someone off I dont see them being aggressive unless reason given to.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Protection work is quite serious thing and the vast majority of dogs aren't suited for it, and even a smaller percentage of owners. If you are seriously considering protection work you'll want to contact a local protection trainer and have your dog evaluated. 

I prefer bite sports, where it's mainly testing the dog's temperament but also requires extensive training. 


In my opinion, in the end a gun is what one should rely on to protect them. Not their dog.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Protection work is quite serious thing and the vast majority of dogs aren't suited for it, and even a smaller percentage of owners. If you are seriously considering protection work you'll want to contact a local protection trainer and have your dog evaluated.
> 
> I prefer bite sports, where it's mainly testing the dog's temperament but also requires extensive training.
> 
> In my opinion, in the end a gun is what one should rely on to protect them. Not their dog.


Im not looking to train my dog in protection work. I was just curious to see if anybody on here did or had any information about it


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Like said before dog protection became obsolete with the invention of the handgun


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

The wrong kind of people get these dog for protection work and of course they fail and they end up in a shelter. Stupid stupid. Not you. A apbt is a people person. Even in the days of dog fighting one owner would bathe the others dog to make sure there were no poisons. Dog/dogs weve come a long way


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Thid breed has always been a people dog and god willing will alway be one


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

if by protection you mean licking people to death at will ...... yup, my pup and i are actively working on the technique and we ALMOST have it down to a science.... stay tuned will post results shortly before end of the 1st quarter.

thank you for your support 

Yours truly , Rodrigo
VP sales 
@[email protected]


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

There are a few other breeds that have a natural protection instinct. Rotties, Dobies and german shepherds. I've also recently learned that the Neapolitan mastiff is also a very protective dog. However, a lot of training will be needed for both the dog and yourself in order to keep innocent but careless people safe. 
Are you looking to add another dog to your household or just curious? Here there are a lot of people who own boerebulls for protection of their property.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Get a German Shepard if you want protection or any of the other guardian breeds. Although some people do PP and or schutzhund with pit bulls they weren't bred to be "watch dogs" perse' and can sometimes be as good as having a golden retriever or lab as a watch dog greeting an intruder with a wiggle but and happy to see you. Don't get me wrong..... a pit can protect your home and alert to knocks at the door, door bell rings, or someone on your property. My girl is protective of her home which I like but if someone jumps out of a bush and tries to grab me while out on a walk I think she would tuck tail and run away because she can be a chicken at times LOL! I don't know....maybe she would suprise me and go after my attacker  Let's just hope that never happens


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

This guy does http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/42214-dogs-workin.html

Maybe he can abate your curiosity lol


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

dixieland said:


> This guy does http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/42214-dogs-workin.html
> 
> Maybe he can abate your curiosity lol


:goodpost:


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Let's just put it this way...

I'm glad some people are afraid of my dog.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

If you are looking for a protection hound that is a different topic than seeing who does PP or patrol work with APBT's.. Care to elaborate your question? Fairly broad, there are a few members here including myself that own and work protection hounds that can answer questions but it helps if the question is a little more specific in what you are looking for.. Given that this is a Bulldog forum and not a Bandog, GSD, etc forum i can assume your asking about the use of Bulldogs vs anything else..

There are several members here that do Shutzhund with their hounds, which to clarify is NOT protection training in any shape or form.. This is a SPORT and majority of hounds that do this sport see it as a game vs work.. Meaning, chasing, grabbing, holding a sleeve is not the same as chasing, holding, grabbing a person. Of course, Shutzhund is a great way to test the character and overall mentality and physical ability of a dog, it is not the same as a real scenario where your life is on the line.. The stress and function a dog endures/needs to do either are not equal.

In terms of the dog itself, these hounds were not bred for protection or HA, rather for pit fighting.. So long as it scratched it was worthy of being called an American Pit Bull Terrier, otherwise all bulldogs or bandogs.. (Bandog in this context is NOT the same as Bandog Mastiff..) That said these dogs do excel in everything you can throw at them, world class workers that can do it all.. One thing that is always controversial is protection as these hounds were never meant for that type of work..

That said there have been a few HA dogs out there where the handlers kept and even bred these game dogs however the vast majority did not.. You hear about man biters, HA, etc popping up every now and then less than in the past in terms of game dogs.. More so than in the past due to piss poor "breeding" ethics.. These hounds could theoretically be used for guarding purposes however it is frowned upon by virtually all involved in the breed so its not really something discussed that frequently.. Generally only discussed in the form of debate between someone who agrees with the practice..

In terms of how to train, you are typically not going to get very involved answers on a public forum as in many places in the U.S, this is frowned upon almost as heavily as the act of dog fighting or []ing hog and dog together.. Also training, methods used, temperament testing, etc can all vary depending upon the program and how involved the handlers/owner of said program is.. Some believe just bite work with a sleeve is all it takes, some ensure their hounds can work under any real - life scenario and stress levels including firing guns, throwing objects, in cars, house break ins, etc..

It is important in terms of training to do a wide variety of scenarios outside the home.. Many dogs will naturally react in their "own" environment.. This does not make them protection dogs..

With any breeding program, if you are not breeding tested/proven stock you are not going to get to where you should be.. You cannot take just two dogs, breed them and expect a natural PP/Patrol hound that will excel.. Genetics genetics genetics! If your not breeding for the purpose than there is no purpose to begin with..

To keep this shorter and not go on and on about something you may not even care about, elaborate your question as to if you are looking at a Bulldog aspect of it or breeds designed for the task..


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> If you are looking for a protection hound that is a different topic than seeing who does PP or patrol work with APBT's.. Care to elaborate your question? Fairly broad, there are a few members here including myself that own and work protection hounds that can answer questions but it helps if the question is a little more specific in what you are looking for.. Given that this is a Bulldog forum and not a Bandog, GSD, etc forum i can assume your asking about the use of Bulldogs vs anything else..
> 
> There are several members here that do Shutzhund with their hounds, which to clarify is NOT protection training in any shape or form.. This is a SPORT and majority of hounds that do this sport see it as a game vs work.. Meaning, chasing, grabbing, holding a sleeve is not the same as chasing, holding, grabbing a person. Of course, Shutzhund is a great way to test the character and overall mentality and physical ability of a dog, it is not the same as a real scenario where your life is on the line.. The stress and function a dog endures/needs to do either are not equal.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be so broad, but you pretty much nailed it on the head. I was looking for the bulldog aspect of protection training. I'm not interested in training my dog for protection, I was simply curious as to see if anybody on here used their bulldog type dogs for that purpose or if they had any background information on the subject. Thanks for your input. Ive read hundreds of forums on here, and I have learned that any input from "KMdogs" is special and very insightful ha


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Perfectly stated.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Wt00612 said:


> . Thanks for your input. Ive read hundreds of forums on here, and I have learned that any input from "KMdogs" is special and very insightful ha


OK OK , How much is he paying you? LOL im kidding im kidding :angeldevi


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

my AB is a pure guard and protection dog hes lethal and would kill if left to it.

i havent trained or done anything with him thats just how he was born.

fantastic powerfull dog very scary but i have full control over him.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> OK OK , How much is he paying you? LOL im kidding im kidding :angeldevi


:rofl: I was going to ask that 

But yeah, I think KM was thorough.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> my AB is a pure guard and protection dog hes lethal and would kill if left to it.
> 
> i havent trained or done anything with him thats just how he was born.
> 
> fantastic powerfull dog very scary but i have full control over him.


So are you saying he is human aggressive by his bad temperament that he was born with?


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes I think were talking "pt" in a different sense.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> my AB is a pure guard and protection dog hes lethal and would kill if left to it.
> 
> i havent trained or done anything with him thats just how he was born.
> 
> fantastic powerfull dog very scary but i have full control over him.


I have a hard time believing this, it takes a great deal of work and training to properly handle and securely control a hound with the purpose, function and ability of PP or Patrol.. While genetics play a huge part in the foundation of what the possibilities can be, it by far is not the entire story and without training you are left with an uncontrollable HA dog.. You have not housed that mentality and physical ability...

I believe there are natural functions in a properly bred PP dog, of course.. But properly handled.. Not without extensive training.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

enjoy having a hard timelol


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> So are you saying he is human aggressive by his bad temperament that he was born with?


wasnt born with bad temp??

he protects my property outside the of the property theres no problems


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

billy whizz said:


> my AB is a pure guard and protection dog hes lethal and would kill if left to it.
> 
> i havent trained or done anything with him thats just how he was born.
> 
> fantastic powerfull dog very scary but i have full control over him.


I find it hard to believe a dog has natural protection training without any work. The way you describe it is bad temperment caused by genetics and in most cases dogs like this should be PTS. Its one thing to have a level headed , even tempered dog who is TRAINED for protection work vs having a HA dog caused by bad genetics and poor breeding being used for protection work, very unstable IMO.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I find it hard to believe a dog has natural protection training without any work. The way you describe it is bad temperment caused by genetics and in most cases dogs like this should be PTS. Its one thing to have a level headed , even tempered dog who is TRAINED for protection work vs having a HA dog caused by bad genetics and poor breeding being used for protection work, very unstable IMO.


ok know it all.....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

not at all, I clearly said It my opinion and going on what I have seen. Seems more are saying the same thing I did and you just have a problem handling it. Sounds to me like your the closed mind know it all here. The police K9 trainer I had talked to months ago when he wanted a dog to use for his program said there is alot that goes into that type of work STARTING with temperment testing, not every dog is stable enough to be used in PP work. I believe I have even heard the members here say with schuntzhund even that it isnt for every dog. There is specific training and work that goes into these dogs when used for any type of bite work , protection work ect it isnt natural born in them to know it all right away. Dogs who attack people with no training and no commands needed are straight up HA dogs who should be euthanized. That is gentics or poor upbringing or a mix of the 2. But since Im such a know it all please explain to us how what your explaining your dog to be differs from a HA dog? you already said he has no training, so please be my guest educate me.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

you have no idea sweet cheeks lol

are you jelus?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

billy whizz said:


> you have no idea sweet cheeks lol
> 
> are you jelus?


I dont know is that like jello? or did you mean Jealous?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> wasnt born with bad temp??
> 
> he protects my property outside the of the property theres no problems


Yeah, I've had GD'S all my life and protect they did! But, once they sensed the person wasn't a threat they were cool with people being in the home. How is your dog with company over the house? Do you have to lock him up?


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

bella no i dont have to lock him up,hes also around my kids all the time and theres no problem and he does as yours did i didnt seek training i trained him my self im ex forces an know abit as i worked with dog handlers!!i never said he was a danger or bitten anyone so there no need for people to jump on and say put your dog down its a complete joke.

once people are in hes fine ect ect.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

billy whizz said:


> bella no i dont have to lock him up,hes also around my kids all the time and theres no problem and he does as yours did i didnt seek training i trained him my self im ex forces an know abit as i worked with dog handlers!!i never said he was a danger or bitten anyone so there no need for people to jump on and say put your dog down its a complete joke.
> 
> once people are in hes fine ect ect.


See that statement was very different from the original one you made,. The 1st one you made it sound like it was just how he was he was ready to kill no training ect, that sounds like an HA dog to me. The statement you now just made said you are experienced and know a bit on dog handling and trained him yourself. So he does have some sort of training, doesnt mean taking him out to a trainer if you know what your doing then yes people can train themselfs. Just a case of bad wording with your 1st statement I would say.

see where we can get the wrong meaning of this ?
"my AB is a pure guard and protection dog hes lethal and would kill if left to it.

i havent trained or done anything with him thats just how he was born.

fantastic powerfull dog very scary but i have full control over him.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> bella no i dont have to lock him up,hes also around my kids all the time and theres no problem and he does as yours did i didnt seek training i trained him my self im ex forces an know abit as i worked with dog handlers!!i never said he was a danger or bitten anyone so there no need for people to jump on and say put your dog down its a complete joke.
> 
> once people are in hes fine ect ect.


Well that's good


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

ok ok so maybe i wrote it completely wrong 1st time round i thought that you meant taken him for training to a school ect??

i know abit about dog handling.like i said i can control him and there is no problem with people entering/in the park kind of things.

christ i wish id never posted lol

peace


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

oh and angle baby i meant Jealous lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

billy whizz said:


> oh and angle baby i meant Jealous lol


LOl I knew that , just figured since you were being smart mouthed I would too lol. {I dont usually comment on spelling mistakes cause I usually make most of them lol}


----------

